# [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(8-6)/(10-4)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, November 25, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Kidd / Beaubois / Marion / Nowitzki / Gooden*


_*Preview*_


> In their last game, the Dallas Mavericks faded late against a team that was playing extremely short-handed.
> 
> That doesn't bode well for their next contest against the well-rested Houston Rockets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Win-loss-win-loss-win-loss-win-loss-win.. so we lose today.:meditate:
I hope I'm wrong, but until know it's true.
[email protected]@k,:shutup: we win today.:smackalot:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Game to pay attention to: Mavericks vs. Rockets*
> 
> The Mavericks played on Tuesday night after three days off, so one would assume that a disjointed start would be followed by a well-rested romp toward the end of Tuesday's game. Especially considering the fact that the opposing Warriors could only dress six players.
> 
> ...


Ball Don't Lie


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think Chuck Hayes hitch on his free throw has improved.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

But Chucks free throw still ugly.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

What a great start.:champagne:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

11-2 Rockets.
Great start, what about ending it.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hope we could keep the lead till the end.:smackalot:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice ball movement there.
B2b 3's.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mtlk said:


> What a great start.:champagne:


:nonono:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Wtf just happened?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This is embarrassing.:funny:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Andersen becoming the bright spot in this one.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Bundinger is missing open jump shots.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Do the Rockets guard anyone?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

WTF they shooting FG at 70%, and 3pT. at 80%.mg:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Our defense is almost non-existent tonight.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Terrible first half.:bowen:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Tim Thomas has 15pts..... we should be banished to the D-League for that.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We got always get torched by Dallas.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

What the [email protected]@K has Rockets done to the guy named Jason Terry? to explode every time he play Rockets.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow. 5 fouls for Brooks.:wtf:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hard to watch!GOODBY.:whiteflag:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Rockets just got f'd in the a


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Another loss to the [email protected]@king mavs, oh well moving on and I need to forget it.
Because when you lose by 31 points at home (run 26-0 in 7:28min left in 1st)and say that you're playing the best basketball in years, you know something is wrong.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

That was pretty embarrassing.

Why does Jason Terry always torch our *** whenever we play Dallas?


----------

